# How do you do a 60 degree cut



## Mr Oops (Nov 19, 2014)

Can't find a 60 degree bit
Any ideas?:yes2:


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Les. CMT has 60* laser point and lettering bits. You could also use a 30* bit and run your work vertical to it on a router table.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Les ,welcome to Router Forums, glad to have you join us, I'm positive the members of the community would be more than willing to answer any questions you have


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Les.

You could use a 60° V-groove cutter or make sled to hold the work piece 60° to the router table.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Les.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I'd be inclined to make a 60 degree jig with clamps to hold the work at an angle to the table. Old55's suggestion sounds most practical unless you can find a bit.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome Les,

I just use my table saw, unless it is free hand cut on a large piece I would explore using a 30 deg. wedge base jig and a straight edge on the router /with a straight bit. Or just using a skilsaw tilted to 30 deg. and straight edge guide.
Herb


----------

